# Some lizard help...



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,I was wondering what would make a good second lizard. I already have a Rankins Dragon named Osca but I would like something tropical.

Thanks Matt

P.S This is my first blog entry.


----------



## cornsnake breeder (Jul 6, 2009)

ne 1 want to buy a tokay gecko £50 evrythin included if need deliverd £70 need quick sale


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a comilian, there great it only a baby im feeding it fruit flies,


----------

